# New Lathe (lots of pics)



## Rothrandir (Oct 7, 2007)

It's no mini-lathe, but it should get the job done 


























It's a Mazak QT-100 CNC Lathe, and after using this type of equipment for the last few years working at a real machine shop, I decided I needed one of my own.





Not quite as exciting, but I also needed air, so I bought one of these:





And of course this isn't the kind of stuff I can keep in my basement, so I'm renting this place:





And here is a shot of of my work area, please excuse the mess:


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm hoping to do a number of different things here. I'm working on some projects which I'll be selling under my own product lines, I'm hoping to do some job shop work for other industries, and I'm hoping to offer my services to CPFers looking for a good source to get stuff made.

Those of you who have been around a long time will know that way back in the day, I used to do quite a few mods. That stopped shortly after getting a job at a machine shop, and getting spoiled by the equipment.
This machine solves that problem, and I'm hoping to both revisit some ideas I wanted to do years ago, but never did, didn't have the capability to do, or only did one or two of, and I'm hoping to come out with some new stuff.

I'm offering my services to anyone here who needs stuff turned. I am operating this as a "real" machine shop, so the prices will be according to that, but I'm hoping that between my experience in the field, and my specialized equipment I can be a more cost effective and easier source than any local machine shop someone might decide to go with.

Living the dream eh? Now I just gotta pay for the thing


----------



## ICUDoc (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow. Wow wow wow wow wow.
I look forward to seeing the stuff you can turn out on that thing.
Can you start with some Ti E-series tailcaps? McGizmo made a few but they're like hen's teeth now...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks very nice Roth! :twothumbs

Can't wait to get my order, hopefully without pizza melted on there... :green:  :nana:


----------



## jch79 (Oct 7, 2007)

Holy HECK Roth!!! :twothumbs AWESOME! :rock:


----------



## cy (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW... congrats!!!

now that's commitment! wish I was closer to see in person...


----------



## Data (Oct 7, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL LATHE !!!:thumbsup: What options did you get with it? Does it have some conversational programming language? Do you use that or just type g-code? Does it have a USB drive interface? 

Looks like it has a parts catcher with little fingers to dampen the fall. That drawer slides in and out manually?

Do you have any tools and tool holders? What did you get? Looks like more than 8 stations on that turret.

Did you bolt the pallet down? I think that compressor would walk around. It looks like a very nice compressor.

This is all very exciting! Want to make some 007 parts ? 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 7, 2007)

Cool Roth!! :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Oct 7, 2007)

Very cool, Roth!! It's nice to see you really got this going after all that planning. Best luck in your endeavors. What name did you settle on for your business?


Soooo... when do you start taking orders? How big do they have to be (units)? I got a threaded LS heatsink and a couple of other random jobs for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2007)

I think I had the honor of placing the first order ducky.


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys 

Doc, titanium tail caps are certainly a possibility. If you think there is a need for them, I can put them on "the list"

Data, it's got Mazatrol conversational, but I can also program in g-code, or use cam if needed. It does have a usb interface, which is much nicer than messing around with floppies.
The parts catcher swings up to about an inch under the part when ready to cut off, and swings back down to drop it in the bucket. Those "fingers" are there to keep your hands out, while allowing you to see in.

The drawer does open manually to clean the chips out. I would have liked to get the chip conveyor, but decided to save the $5,000 for now. It can always be added later.
I really would have liked to get live tooling, but that would have been another $30,000, and I simply did not have that much money.
it's got a 12position turret, I've got turning and boring tools, er32 straight shank collet chucks, cutoff, threaders, Dorian cut-knurler and a bar puller.

The compressor is an Eaton, and runs off 3 phase. I didn't bolt the pallet down, but it stays put just fine. 26open air cfm at 175psi. 120gallon tank, 10hp motor slowed down to 7.5hp to reduce rpm to keep noise down and operating life up.

I'd be happy to make some parts 

I can do quantities from 1 to 10,000, but as quantity goes up, price per unit goes down.


----------



## modamag (Oct 7, 2007)

The lathe .. hum ... nice. :nana:

But I gotta say "LUV YOUR FLOOR SPACE!"


----------



## greenLED (Oct 7, 2007)

Ah! That explains the new avvy too! :twothumbs

People, Roth is *the only* machinist I've ever encountered who can increase the OD of a part. Recommended, hands down.


----------



## Radio (Oct 7, 2007)

:twothumbs


----------



## ICUDoc (Oct 7, 2007)

Roth good luck with the business! 
I reckon there is a need for the Ti tailcaps: Alephs or SF-series TnCs with Ti bezels and tails are da bomb, IMO.
Is there need for a RothForging interest thread to check out what people want???
(BTW what about "Feanor Designs"??? Hope you get the reference....)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2007)

Rothrandir said:


> As for Valiant, I thought that implied something honorable and special. Like a knight who is dedicated to honor, and quality in every way.








Dang, even the clothing bears resemblance... :nana:


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Oct 7, 2007)

Good to see the entrepreneurial spirit still alive in the U.S. :twothumbs

Man, that's a nice lathe, too. 

Best of luck with the new business.


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea, but I look better in wrist cuffs.

Hey! Maybe that's what I'll make! Think Wonder Woman might want to upgrade to titanium?

Yea Doc, I get the reference 
I would have like to incorporate something like that, but couldn't figure out a good way to do it. Maybe in the product names...


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 7, 2007)

Since you like to machine in the nude, any idea what the heating bill on that cavern will be in January?  

Larry


----------



## TranquillityBase (Oct 7, 2007)

Roth, I'd drive to Iowa once a week, and clean your entire shop, just to learn how to run one of those machines.


----------



## watt4 (Oct 7, 2007)

awesome, roth! 

I hope you're planning on doing some non-flashlight work, too. 



[size=-4]where are the cows?[/size]


----------



## NA8 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice stuff. Just wondering if that lathe is easy to use for one shot work or if it's only suited to quantity work. 

Do you have another lathe for just playing around ?


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 8, 2007)

Larry, the hot chips keep me warm 

Base, you're welcome anytime! (especially if you clean the shop!)

Volt, yes I'm planning to do some non-flashlight stuff to. And all the cows are gone 

Na8, this lathe is well suited for one offs, but is of course better used for production. I would say that I could make a 1-off on this machine faster than I could on a manual (depends a lot on complexity), but due to the much higher cost, this machine of course has a higher overhead.
If it was just a simple part, it may be easier/quicker on a manual, but for complex stuff I think I'd rather do it with this.


----------



## tino_ale (Oct 8, 2007)

BEST OF LUCK! 

I'm looking forward seing your business running soon! Maybe even place custom orders!

I would suggest a run of 7xcree heatsinks for D-mags 
But I wonder if it wouldn't need some mill work though?


----------



## PEU (Oct 8, 2007)

tvodrd said:


> Since you like to machine in the nude, any idea what the heating bill on that cavern will be in January?
> 
> Larry



OMG, now I will have this mental image everytime I see a CNC lathe... you [email protected]@rd :nana:

Happy to see your dreams came thru Roth, congrats!!!


Pablo


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 8, 2007)

..this gives new meaning to the name "Bothhandir" !

hopefully your new toy will help you keep your fingers out of my nose. 

:thumbsup:

(I'll take one of those multi-cree 'penta-light' d or c mag mods..)


----------



## JimmyM (Oct 8, 2007)

IS the Mazatrol software something that can be downloaded by someone (me possibly) to build a part and send it to you? Something like MazaCAM Off0line editor? I've got experiance in CAD and a other software. It could cut down your development time. You would just have to confirm that the file isn't going to crash the tool into the work at 10ft/s


----------



## faiz23 (Oct 8, 2007)

would you ever make a custom light and then assemble the electronics to make a complete light. Good luck on your new business and one day i might just buy something since i think i am stuck in this hobby for a while lol .


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 8, 2007)

Ted, how can I stick my fingers in your nose when you never come around anymore? 

Jimmy, I believe acquiring mazatrol software can be done, but it's something like $8,000. Mazacam is also available, but likely at a similar price.
Honestly, if you gave me a blueprint on paper, I could probably get it programmed and running faster than if you gave me a cam file. The majority of lathe parts are programmed by hand, rather than taken from cam.
The only time I used cam for doing parts was when they were very complex, and the print didn't have all the numbers, and even then the only thing I used it for was to figure out the features that weren't on the print and plug them in by hand. This only happened once or twice.

Faiz, I'm hoping to do just that at some point.


----------



## JimmyM (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks. Again, things are more varied than I thought. Beautiful piece of equipment though.
I had always thought a small CNC lathe or mill would be nice to have. You kinda went way beyond that it would seem.



Rothrandir said:


> Jimmy, I believe acquiring mazatrol software can be done, but it's something like $8,000. Mazacam is also available, but likely at a similar price.
> Honestly, if you gave me a blueprint on paper, I could probably get it programmed and running faster than if you gave me a cam file. The majority of lathe parts are programmed by hand, rather than taken from cam.
> The only time I used cam for doing parts was when they were very complex, and the print didn't have all the numbers, and even then the only thing I used it for was to figure out the features that weren't on the print and plug them in by hand. This only happened once or twice.


----------



## Gene43 (Oct 9, 2007)

If you would be interested in turning out production heatsinks for my dropins, I would really be interested in striking up a conversation with you.

Gene Malkoff


----------



## JimmyM (Oct 9, 2007)

Gene, that's a great idea. It may help to bring down the cost of your drop-ins (I am NOT bashing your prices, please don't take it that way. They're a great product). But a mass produced aluminum heatsink would go a long way to brining down the cost. Especially from the copper units.
I'm anxiously awaiting the results. I have a couple of lights that I'd like to equip with the C and D drop-ins.


----------



## Gene43 (Oct 9, 2007)

Finding dependable, honest, straight forward suppliers has been one of my biggest problems. LED's, drivers and such are always subject to change, but I have the patent pending on my heatsink concept and design. I agree, price has held things back somewhat, but demand still been just crazy. I never expected this.

Gene


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm looking for the same qualities in a customer, so we might just hit it off 

Drop me a pm and we'll see if this is something I can help you with.


----------



## jtice (Oct 9, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS JIM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LONG time coming huh?
I can remember us dreaming of this many moons ago, 
really nice to see it actually happening for you Jim.

Look forward to the great projects I am sure you will whip up.

~John


----------



## watt4 (Oct 9, 2007)

for the roth 

http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/6672/gotcowzv9.jpg


----------



## BrokenR1 (Nov 6, 2007)

I wish I new more about how to do that kind of stuff. There was a University of somesort selling one very similar to that on craigslist for $800 a couple days ago, also had I think a mill of similar looking for the same price. Can't find the links so I think they're already gone.


----------



## Data (Nov 6, 2007)

BrokenR1 said:


> I wish I new more about how to do that kind of stuff. There was a University of somesort selling one very similar to that on craigslist for $800 a couple days ago, also had I think a mill of similar looking for the same price. Can't find the links so I think they're already gone.



So, do you have room to put such a large machine? When you see a machine you are interested in post a link to it here and ping me. I would be glad to help you pick one out. Do you want a lathe or a mill? There are lots of support groups around to help you fix up old machines.


Cheers
Dave


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet setup!!


Good luck on the fresh buisness Roth :twothumbs


----------



## BrokenR1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Data said:


> So, do you have room to put such a large machine? When you see a machine you are interested in post a link to it here and ping me. I would be glad to help you pick one out. Do you want a lathe or a mill? There are lots of support groups around to help you fix up old machines.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


 
Thanks
It would fit in my garage, or I could build an addon in the back. I think a mill would be more useful for making things in general. I thought about it for a bit but I don't have the money right now. Later I'll make up my garage the way I want including more tools for wood and metal working, maybe a pipe bender and so on. If I see any more I'll put up a link for others though.


----------



## Data (Nov 7, 2007)

A mill is more useful for general stuff and it can do small turning work too. Most flashlights are round though and the lathe makes more sense for them.

I started back in the 80's with a small bench top knee mill that I converted to 3 axis CNC. I had a 386 PC and I purchased an industrial servo controller and servos that were high RPM (20K). The servo controller was designed around an HP 1000 chip and I wrote the UI in the PC with MS BASIC. Those were the days. :duh2:

Sounds like you have lots of space for a good sized mill like a bridgeport. It is better to skip the bench top sized machines if you have the room and you don't have a 5th floor office! :nana:



Cheers
Dave


----------



## PEU (Nov 7, 2007)

Data said:


> Sounds like you have lots of space for a good sized mill like a bridgeport. It is better to skip the bench top sized machines if you have the room and you don't have a 5th floor office! :nana:



ROTFLMAO!  :lolsign:


----------



## Gene43 (Nov 9, 2007)

I just received my first batch of brass M60 heatsinks from Roth. He does fabulous work. I am more than happy. Thank You!

Gene


----------



## Mash (Nov 10, 2007)

In ONE day?
WOW thats good work Roth!
Gene, you might actually now be able to make more people happy! Looks like a marriage made in heaven!
Good luck to you both!


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow! That is so cool! Congratulations! 

That's got to set you back though. If you need haircut money, let me know. 

I'm jealous.  You da man!


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Gene 

Turd, I just got my haircut about a month ago. With any luck I'll be able to trim it again before SHOT (you're going right?)


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 12, 2007)

Since this threads already bumped, I might as well go ahead and post a short video of the machine in operation. The quality is low, and the part isn't terribly impressive, but it gives you an idea how the machine works. video


----------



## ICUDoc (Nov 12, 2007)

Great video- thanks.
About 300 times faster than my work.
That first wedge-shaped tool looks REALLY tough!


----------



## frisco (Nov 12, 2007)

Thats nice !!!

frisco


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Nov 12, 2007)

Great video! That beast doesn't mess around. 

I'm really going to try and make it to SHOT this year. Thanks for reminding because I need to plan for that.


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 12, 2007)

Rothrandir said:


> Since this threads already bumped, I might as well go ahead and post a short video of the machine in operation. The quality is low, and the part isn't terribly impressive, but it gives you an idea how the machine works. video


Pretty impressive WOW


----------



## Data (Nov 12, 2007)

Very nice video, thanks for sharing it with us. 

I am wondering why you chose to make the part from that end, was it not possible to bore it out in the one op?

Did you make the bar puller? Why does it have holes in the end of the fingers? The parts catcher is so nice, I do not have one on my Mori.

What is the make of the knurl tool? Is it a cut knurl?


Sorry for all the questions. 

Dave


----------



## wquiles (Nov 12, 2007)

Very cool machine!!!

Congrats :twothumbs

Will


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks guys 

Data, I love answering questions, makes me feel useful...

That particular part needs to be anodized, and I decided rather than having the threads masked or making plugs, I would just do the one end, have it anodized, and do the back end afterwards.

The bar puller is a royal brand, and cost over $400  Works well though...
The holes are there because you're supposed to have serrated pads on the tips to provide additional grip, but some of the parts I do are light enough that they don't need the pads, and not having them on protects the finish from being marred on double-pulls and centerless ground material.


The knurling tool is a Dorian cut knurl, and cost almost $600.


----------



## AilSnail (Nov 12, 2007)

cnograts Roth! =D

I need a surefire Turbohead pidestal/heatsink for an xr-e. Preferrably copper.

Btw, Valiantco makes great knives, I found through recommendation from oldjimbo.


----------



## watt4 (Nov 12, 2007)

for the roth. 


………......_.----.__
(\(__)/)-'….…...;--`
.`(oo)'……..._...|
.. )..(…….. ( | ).|
.(o..o)…….8~8,/
..`--'\_ …_(__)|
…..`||~|| /\ ||
^`^`^`^`^`^`^`^`^`^


----------



## greenLED (Nov 12, 2007)

Could somebody YouTube-ize that video, please? I can't open it.


----------



## PEU (Nov 12, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Volt, you know I can always use those 

Pinky, I'm at the shop right now, but will try to remember to resize it tonight.


----------



## 65535 (Nov 12, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Could somebody YouTube-ize that video, please? I can't open it.



copy the link and open up windows media player then open url and paste the link.

Roth nice machine I have a part that I have been dieing to have made for over 3dga3dg year3dg I have the materials too.


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Green, try this.

#'s, I'm willing to take a look at what you've got...


----------



## Doh!Nut (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Roth

Sent you a mail, hope you can help:twothumbs

Nick


----------



## bluecrow76 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting that video Roth! That's just to cool to watch!


----------



## jch79 (Dec 8, 2007)

oo: That video brought a goofy ol' smile to my goofy ol' face. 

Can't wait to see what comes outta the RothShop! 

john


----------



## TranquillityBase (Dec 10, 2007)

That's sooo cool!

Now offer Roth, *I'll pay you*, to let me clean your shop, just so I can watch the lathe make parts.


----------

